# Puzzle



## ehanes7612 (Apr 1, 2019)

like the caption says, if you answer it correctly , you're a genius


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 1, 2019)

Why do I feel like I'm being baited?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 1, 2019)

the ? does look like a hook


----------



## musa (Apr 1, 2019)

After having repotted 25 Orchids today, I will think about the answer!!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 1, 2019)

25


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 1, 2019)

sorry its 1.


----------



## Phred (Apr 1, 2019)

My answer is 1 also


----------



## Ray (Apr 1, 2019)

Yep, 1


----------



## Barbie Ga (Apr 1, 2019)

It looks like 1 to me.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 1, 2019)

you are all wrong (and right)

hint: start from ? and go clockwise then start from ? and go counterclockwise


----------



## Ray (Apr 1, 2019)

Starting in the lower half, if you divide the number by the 5 in the center, the result is the diagonally opposite number.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 2, 2019)

enough suspense.......................


----------



## gego (Apr 3, 2019)

25?


----------



## billc (Apr 3, 2019)

25


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 3, 2019)

ehanes7612 said:


> you are all wrong (and right)
> 
> hint: start from ? and go clockwise then start from ? and go counterclockwise


Not me! I chose not to take the bait!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 3, 2019)

42

Now what’s the question?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 4, 2019)

Linus_Cello said:


> 42
> 
> Now what’s the question?


Well, that question is obviously the answer to the ultimate question of life, the universe and everything!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 4, 2019)

It's 25 and 1...just depends on how you look at it. There is no bait.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 5, 2019)

yeah


----------

